# Laparoscopic Nissen Fundoplication w/Collis Gastroplasty



## PaulaS (Feb 10, 2010)

Hello,
    I was wondering if someone could tell me the CPT code that they use when billing this procedure.  I think it may be the unlisted code 43289, but the surgeon, in some instances, is only billing 43280 with a "22" modifier. In other instances, he is trying to bill 43326 (open procedure) in addition to 43280 (laparoscopic). Both procedures, (the Collis procedures as well as the Nissen Fundoplication) are clearly documented and done laparoscopically.  Any advice/help that you can offer will be greatly appreciated.  Thanks in advance for your help and have a great day.

Paula


----------



## jaimewicklund (Feb 10, 2010)

My docs do the same procedure and we use 43289 (equivilant open code of 43326 to help determine a fee.) We typically add 30% to our charge for the minimally invasive laparoscopic technique.

Good Luck!!

Jaime


----------

